# Do they sell CRC silicone spray at home depot?



## Regisiew (Mar 3, 2009)

as you guys may already know, im selling cubes on my website. well, if you read the messages on my site, you would know that we lubricate your cubes. well, i forgot to mention its free. i mean, if you guys want it, and lube is really not that expensive, why not? so i would appreciate it if you would tell me if i can get this specific silicone spray at home depot. if not, then please tell me other places. thanks so much!


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 3, 2009)

i got my CRC at walmart. it was like 3 dollars or something


----------



## Gparker (Mar 3, 2009)

it should be, alot of people get it from there or walmart


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 3, 2009)

okay thanks! wait, so your saying that people HAVE gotten it from home depot before?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 3, 2009)

Usually people buy Jig-a-loo from Home Depot, but they may sell CRC Heay Duty there as well.

(Off-topic: Did you read the PM I sent you?)


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 3, 2009)

first of all thanks! and second of all(for unknown.soul)is it alright if the cube is used? because the cubes havent come in yet, and the only one i have is mine. its still an edison soo... yea thanks for the info.!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 3, 2009)

I just wanted to know beforehand, I'll send another PM.


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes, they sell CRC at Wal-Mart, Home Depot, K-Mart, and any other major chain supermarket.
How do I know?
I have CRC cans coming out of my ears, and they costed me $1.86 a can wherever I went.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 3, 2009)

They sell it at a lot of automotive stores, too. As well as Ace Hardware.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 3, 2009)

I just went there today and they didn't have any.

They did have Jig A Loo, which I picked up for $5 USD. I plan on returning it and buying silicone, though. Jig A Loo dissolves the plastic temporarily. I tried it on my brother's cube, and now my fingerprints and imprinted all over it.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 3, 2009)

I can't get CRC at any Home Depot near me, or jig-a-loo, but both are sold at wal-mart (CRC was 1.76 or so, Jig-a-loo was 4.8x)


----------



## Kian (Mar 3, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> I just went there today and they didn't have any.
> 
> They did have Jig A Loo, which I picked up for $5 USD. I plan on returning it and buying silicone, though. Jig A Loo dissolves the plastic temporarily. I tried it on my brother's cube, and now my fingerprints and imprinted all over it.



Jig-A-Loo is fine to use.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 3, 2009)

Kian said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > I just went there today and they didn't have any.
> ...



yea thats what i use


----------

